# Statutory Declarations



## DaneD (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey all,

I'm really glad I found this website; it is really helping me out as I begin the application process for a visa.

Just a couple of quick questions really, with regards to statutory declarations -

Does the person writing the declaration need to be in the presence of the witness when they sign it? As in, do I have to take my mum to the doctors with me so they can sign it at the same time?

And, do I need to send copies of ID for the people I have asked to provide me with a declaration?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Dane


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi Dane

here in India the notary will sign the document for anyone, say if i send my husband on my behalf, they do not even bother asking who's who. it depends on the person signing, he might want your mum present, its best to ask him. secondly, no you do not have to send any id proof. we did not.


----------



## akcarter (Dec 26, 2010)

Each state has different rules regarding who can witness a stat dec.

In NSW, the person completing the stat dec needs to provide ID (licence/passport) to the witness and sign the stat dec in front of the witness. 
The witness can be a NSW Justice of the Peace (JP). JPs are found almost everywhere; just Google Justice of the Peace for the NSW lawlink website with a list of where to find a JP. Most Pharmacies/Chemists and banks/financial service companies have JPs on staff.

Depending on what the stat dec is used for, the person completing the stat dec may need to send a copy of their ID. If you photocopy your ID, and take it with the stat dec, the JP will be able to certify the copy for you at the same time.


----------



## Bothways (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi DaneD,

In W.A you need to show proof of I.D and sign it in front of the person you are having witness your signature.


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

The language on the requirement is woolly (the fact it says Your family and friends *CAN* make statutory declarations etc, rather than directly tells you what to do) :: 

*Statutory Form 888*
It is not a requirement that the people completing statutory declarations attesting to your relationship are in Australia. Friends and family in the UK or Ireland can also make statutory declarations about your relationship.

Family and friends in the UK or Ireland can use Form 888 as a guide to the statements they make. However, if they use Form 888 and sign it in the UK or Ireland, it will not legally bind them to the statement they make because Form 888 is only legally binding under Australia law.

Your family and friends can make statutory declarations, affidavits or another appropriate declaration that will legally bind them to their statement i.e. legally binds them under British / Irish law. 

The following people in the UK and Ireland can certify documents for Australian visas:

dima_cert - Australian High Commission


----------

